# Safety Wings - Nomad Insurance



## ianrob1957

Hi. Does anyone have experience of claiming with this new company? You only find out if insurance is any good if you have to claim, right. Any feedback appreciated before we decide to sign up at 70 dollars a month for 2 travellers.


----------



## Bevdeforges

There is a company called *World* Nomads Insurance that is very highly rated in online reviews. But if the company you're looking at is only "Nomad" I would be wary.


----------



## ianrob1957

Hi. Thanks for the reply. I am aware of World Nomads and I will do a costing. This company is called Safety Wings & offers a product called "Nomad Insurance."


----------



## Bevdeforges

OK, Safetywing seems to be an "upstart" insurance company, but it also gets pretty uniformly good reviews on platforms like Trust Pilot. Given it's somewhat new status, it may be tricky finding members here who have used them but let's see what develops.

By the way, I love your donkey avatar. <g>


----------

